# Fishing is on fire...if you can take the waves!



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got a chance to post these...

Went on the 17th of Jan..of course NOAA said it was going to be 2ft or less...but ended up being 3-4 with the occasional 5 footer... Anyway, went out in the Robalo 246 targeting AJ's and triggers, but couldn't keep the monster endangered Red Snappper off our lines... biggest was close to 35lbs but we caught 4 over 20lbs. 

Of course all the big AJ's made it back to the wrecks... got one Nice one...although admittedly, I was not the one who was on the rod..lol 

Tight lines!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

First....Welcome to the forum. You sure do have a super looking catch there. Thanks for sharing the pics. Looks as thou everyone had a good time.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

First off, welcome to the forum. Second, that's sweet ride you have and third congrats on the happy faces! Cool stuff!!!  This winter has been terrible for off shore reporting, you guys are lucky dudes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir.....welcome aboard and sorry you don't have any pics of your friends hanging over the rail!!! You get extra points fer them!!!! Looks like a heck of a day catching!!!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

bcahn said:


> First off, welcome to the forum. Second, that's sweet ride you have and third congrats on the happy faces! Cool stuff!!!  This winter has been terrible for off shore reporting, you guys are lucky dudes.



Thank you! It's been an awesome boat! Handles waves better than any bay boat I looked at... took this boat to the rigs and midnight lump off of LA a couple weeks back in 2-4 ft seas...handled it like a dream! :thumbup:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Capt'n Daddy said:


> Thank you! It's been an awesome boat! Handles waves better than any bay boat I looked at... took this boat to the rigs and midnight lump off of LA a couple weeks back in 2-4 ft seas...handled it like a dream! :thumbup:


PM sent!


----------

